# School for cake and pastry baking?



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

a close friend asked me about a school for cake and pastry baking so I thought the members of this board might have some good suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is your friend also in Westfield, or somewhere also relatively convenient to NYC? Because all the private culinary schools here have serious pastry programs: FCI, ICE, NYRS. Probably NYC Technical College, too, although I'm not sure. Can you give us more details about what s/he is looking for, in terms of time, price, etc.?


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Looking for a good course. She has the basic knowledge and even makes wonderful cakes and breads. Lives in Westfield and is willing to go to NYC.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Since I have gone to only one of these schools, and there not for pastry alone, I cannot vouch for any of these programs. But at least she could start here: 
French Culinary Institute 
Kump's _Sorry, Kyle, if you see this, don't tell Linda I still called it this!_
The New School 
NY Restaurant School

I'm assuming that she's looking for a career program. If she wants a recreational program, she shouldn't bother checking NYRS; they only have career courses. But then she could look into the "De Gustibus" courses at Macy's.

Hope this helps, at least wrt NYC. Actually, there may be more than this, but these are the biggies.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I won't tell Linda. But if anyone want's I will hook them up with her. Linda is Associate Director of Admissions at The Institute of Culinary Education (I.C.E.) (formerly known as peter kump's shhhsh!) and my most awesome girlfriend


----------

